
Russia blocks S3 - twakefield
https://meduza.io/news/2016/06/22/roskomnadzor-zablokiroval-oblachnyy-servis-amazon
======
vlod
If you're too lazy Google translate from RU to EN:

Roskomnadzor blocked cloud service Amazon Meduza 9:10, June 22, 2016 reliable
source

Roskomnadzor made ​​in the register of banned sites domain cloud storage
Amazon (s3.amazonaws.com). Address included in the register on June 21 ,
although the Internal Revenue Service issued a determination to do so in May.

The reason for the ban is the domain that it posted a website where you can
download the program for the game of poker. Under Russian law, not allowed to
play poker.

A spokesman for Roskomnadzor Vadim Ampelonsky told "Izvestia" that the agency
turned to Amazon, but the company did nothing. On "Habrahabr" wrote that
s3.amazonaws.com domain is already locked in the TTC and "Acad" providers.

Many sites use Amazon S3 to store information. For example, Tumblr, Formspring
and Pinterest pictures stored there.

Roskomnadzor has repeatedly blocked critical internet services. At various
times in the register got YouTube, GitHub and "Wikipedia".

~~~
zkirill
Native translation if helpful.

> Роскомнадзор внес в реестр запрещенных сайтов домен облачного хранилища
> Amazon (s3.amazonaws.com). Адрес включили в реестр 21 июня, хотя Налоговая
> служба предписала это сделать еще в мае.

Roskomnadzor (Russian Communications Oversight) added Amazon's cloud storage
domain (s3.amazonaws.com) to the register of prohibited websites. The address
was included in the registry on June 12 even though the Taxation service
instructed this to be done in May.

>Причина запрета домена состоит в том, что там размещен сайт, где можно
скачать программу для игры в покер. По российским законам, играть в покер
запрещено.

The reason is that there is a website hosted on [S3] where it is possible to
download a program for playing poker. Under Russian laws, playing poker is
prohibited.

>Пресс-секретарь Роскомнадзора Вадим Ампелонский рассказал «Известиям», что
ведомство обращалось к Amazon, но компания ничего не предприняла. На
«Хабрахабре» пишут, что домен s3.amazonaws.com уже заблокирован у провайдеров
ТТК и «Акадо».

Press secretary for Roskomnadzor told [Russian News Agency Izvestiya] that the
department addressed Amazon but the company did not take any action. There are
already comments on the service "Habrahabre" that claim that s3.amazonaws.com
is already blocked by service providers TTK and Akado.

> Многие сайты пользуются Amazon S3 для хранения информации. Например, Tumblr,
> Formspring и Pinterest хранят там картинки.

Many websites use Amazon S3 to hold information. For example Tumblr,
Formspring and Pinterest host their images there.

>Роскомнадзор не раз блокировал важные интернет-сервисы. В разное время в
реестр попадали YouTube, GitHub и «Википедия».

Roskomnadzor bocked important websites multiple times in the past. At
different times YouTube, GitHub, and Wikipedia were added to the registry.

------
dmschulman
Like driving a pin with a sledgehammer

